# No bushy tail



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco is 2 years old and he doesn't really have a bushy tail either......but then he's not as hairy as most goldens are....so i figured it was normal!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam's tail has just recently started to get more feathered and he is almost 9 months old. the rest of his coat has started filling in too, but he's still got a somewhat short coat. this is a recent picture of him..










i think some goldens (those with more field lines in their pedigree) don't necessarily get the big golden coat. you can always supplement his food with salmon oil which is great for the skin and coat... it doesnt necessarily stimulate hair growth lol, but i know with Sam it has made his coat look leaps and bounds more healthy and soft and fluffy...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Sam has some long legs!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think a lot of it depends on their genetics...although Tilly was a late bloomer and didn't have much of a tail until about 16 months...I would think by 3 years it would have grown ny now if it ever was...

I use salmon oil as a supplement which does help with hair growth...my cross harry had hardly any on the inside of his legs, infact he looked like a plucked chicken!! He has salmon oil now and he is getting a nice covering!! could help?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

There are 3 main factors that make up coat and feathering. With the most important being genetics. Some dogs don't have long thick feathering, some not alot of undercoat there are many diffrences amongst dogs. As long as you dogs coat is semi soft, shiny, not dry it should be fine. I look more at overall coat health then long feathers and manes and such.


----------

